
Ask HN: What are some 100x gifts? - Donmario
I saw a couple of Twitter posts about holiday presents that can give 100x value for your close ones. They mentioned a Raspberry Pi 4, Adobe Creative Cloud access etc.<p>What are yours 100x gifts?
======
brudgers
Leatherman multi-tool. Ages 5+. A lifetime of competence.

~~~
tmaly
I would have suggested a Swiss Army knife, but I cut my finger good when I was
6.

~~~
brudgers
Adult supervision is recommended.

------
SamReidHughes
This post is two days old now, so, I'll answer... a Peloton.

~~~
subdev
I chuckled at that :)

------
lukasfischer
An instrument: A guitar or a piano. Even if somebody is not trained, an
instrument can inspire. A good guitar can last decades.

------
nopmat
Swimming lessons.

